

US Diplomatic Cables at The Guardian - siculars
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/nov/28/us-embassy-cable-leak-diplomacy-crisis

======
waterlesscloud
"The material includes a reference to Vladimir Putin as an "alpha-dog", Hamid
Karzai as being "driven by paranoia" and Angela Merkel allegedly "avoids risk
and is rarely creative". There is also a comparison between Mahmoud
Ahmadinejad and Adolf Hitler."

Shocking news. Absolutely shocking.

